# how do I feed my deer without the hogs eating it all?



## ted 88 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm getting in a new club this year and want to start some mineral sites and get a supplemental feeding program started. My only problem is that the property is loaded with hogs. So how do you guys with this problem feed your deer?


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not very experienced or knowledgable about hogs but I have observed and heard a few things..
When there's rain regularly- we get hogs
when there's no rain- hogs leave because of no sweat glands(they roll in mud to stay cool)
Right after a rain- the hogs stray from wet to solid ground
i'm in truetlen county(south east 'ish' GA) so we're somewhat closer to flordia where lots of hogs are and we haven't had hogs on camera in a year almost(not much rain) but when we did it was no more than 3 at a time. Do you know for a fact that there's a hog problem at the club? And the closer it is to flordia, the more likely you are to get hogs.
I've never had problems with hogs taking over deer corn or foodplots but if I did I would either get an nd3 green laser light or 2nd gen+ night vision scope adapter with a long range infrared illuminator mounted on the scope ring..but that's like 2500$ instead of 350$


----------



## Worlldbeater (Jul 17, 2012)

Some people put up a short fence around their feeders that keeps hogs out and the deer just jump over it.  Others just trap or  thin out their hogs.  I do the later.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 17, 2012)

Get in a new club without hogs!!!!


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 17, 2012)

Hog meat is good, and you can kill as many as you want and not worry much about over killing the herd. Start killing!


----------



## ted 88 (Jul 17, 2012)

this is what i mean by hog problem


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 17, 2012)

put a stand on that oak tree and kill the fool out of them or put up a hog fence around the feeder personal i would shoot the day lights out of them


----------



## Kentuckykeith (Jul 17, 2012)

You can use a gravity feeder that puts out the corn/feed up off the ground ?


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 17, 2012)

I fail to see the problem- shoot em and eat em!


----------



## bone2112 (Jul 17, 2012)

Dont feed at all. GA deer dont need it.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 17, 2012)

3 or so strands of barbed wire works. The deer will jump it


----------



## CowtownHunter (Jul 17, 2012)

Make yourself a feeder pen.  We had to use them at my Texas lease to keep these guys out.  Deer have no problem getting in or out.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jul 17, 2012)

Well IF IT WAS LEGAL....I would say claymores and frag grenades on trip wires..maybe an rpg with motion sensor? Hahaha if you even had that stuff on private land i'm pretty sure that's illegal! That's means don't do it by the way.
Those pictures are in daylight you know.. pow..pow..pow pow pow.. ought of bullets..i'll be back tomorrow hogs..better run!


----------



## swalker1517 (Jul 18, 2012)

Try using a trough feeder. Up off the ground. Other than that if you put a fence up be sure the bottom section is sturdy. If not they will dig it out and you're back to square one.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Jul 18, 2012)

Bulk ammo !!!


----------



## applejuice (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd be bow hunting them hogs man!


----------



## Jersey Outlaw (Jul 18, 2012)

*Deer feeders and hogs*

Trough feeder or gravity feeder with the trough about 24 to 28 inches off the ground works well. If the hog can reach it you better shoot it. Make sure it is fastened down real good or the hogs will turn it over.


----------



## geo12hunter (Jul 18, 2012)

Invite me to come kill some pork


----------



## Deer Farmer (Jul 18, 2012)

*Hog Feeder*

A deer won't have a chance of getting any of that corn! My experience with hogs like that is the deer will leave the area!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 18, 2012)

I have had similar pictures of hogs at one place I hunt. Here is what I did to make them go away.

Go there and sit with the intent of shooting any hog you see.  They will not show up again for a month or two.  At least thats how it happens with me.


----------



## spinefish (Jul 19, 2012)

Definitely trough feeders bolted down. My friend has many hogs and he added a piece of chain that is hung lengthwise over the trough so if the pigs somehow get up there, the chain prevents them lowering their head to get the corn.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 19, 2012)

Open hog season on your property.

Let some folks who enjoy chasing pigs control yours.


----------



## jpm2953 (Jul 19, 2012)

Invite me to come kill them!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jul 19, 2012)

Invite me to come shoot them


----------



## j_seph (Jul 19, 2012)

Sale a woodys hog hunt for 10 people at $50 a head for Saturday and get rid of hogs and get $$ for your feed


----------



## madison daniel (Jul 20, 2012)

I can come catch them with my dogs and they will start to get scared and you want have as much of a problem I have done it many times for people the hogs will get up and leave the area for a long time


----------



## Milkman (Jul 20, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I have had similar pictures of hogs at one place I hunt. Here is what I did to make them go away.
> 
> Go there and sit with the intent of shooting any hog you see.  They will not show up again for a month or two.  At least thats how it happens with me.





dmedd said:


> I've noticed a lot of guys saying shoot them. I have personally had the same problem with hogs. I could get pictures every single day of hogs coming to the corn in the mornings and evenings. I could go hunt them and never see one of them. We had a pack of about 20 hogs on our property and I saw them one time during daylight in two years. They are way smarter than people give them credit for being.



Agreed


----------



## j_seph (Jul 20, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Agreed



I been fooling with trapping some since Feb. Have got shot at one at 11:30 one night and yet to trap em. It has become a grudge match for me instead of about the bacon.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jul 20, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I have had similar pictures of hogs at one place I hunt. Here is what I did to make them go away.
> 
> Go there and sit with the intent of shooting any hog you see.  They will not show up again for a month or two.  At least thats how it happens with me.



I know the feeling.  Joined a club in Elbert County a few years ago.  Thought I'd do a little hog hunting before bow season.  Sat in the stand sweating my butt off and only saw deer.  First week of bow season, had a hog just about run me over while I was walking through the woods and killed it.  Only hog I ever saw on the property.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 20, 2012)

There's nothing worse than having hogs move in on your stands and property. I'd much rather deal with a bear because once you cut off his food supply a few days they normally leave. Doggin them is the best way for the smarter hogs.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 20, 2012)

harryrichdawg said:


> I know the feeling.  Joined a club in Elbert County a few years ago.  Thought I'd do a little hog hunting before bow season.  Sat in the stand sweating my butt off and only saw deer.  First week of bow season, had a hog just about run me over while I was walking through the woods and killed it.  Only hog I ever saw on the property.



Back in the winter after deer season I and another member had cameras out that would sometime have 15-20 pigs at a time on them.         
 2-3 different times I went there with hopes of getting a pig.  No pigs seen but my grandson and I saw 8 different deer that survived the season.  The pigs are now on sabbatical I guess, camera isnt seeing any.


----------



## DoeMaster (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: how do I feed my deer without hogs eating it all?*

We created some PVC feeders that you hang on trees that work pretty well.  At the bottom you use a "Y" connector and cap off the bottom.  The corn fills up to the top of the open ended side of the "Y" connector thats pointing upward and the deer feed out of it.  You can attach the feeder so the opening is 3-4ft up off the ground and the hogs can't feed out of it.   Hogs can only feed with their heads down so they can't eat the corn out of the opening that's off the ground and pointed upward.  We use white PVC pipe in various sizes and camo paint them.  It's best to use two ratchet straps when you attach them to the tree and put an end-cap on the top to keep the rain out....but don't glue the top....leave it loose so you can remove it when refilling the feeder.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Jul 20, 2012)

Do like I'm doing this year. I'm not starting my feeder until 3 weeks before gun season. That way by the time they find it I will be there to kill as many as I can.


----------



## Robert28 (Jul 20, 2012)

you're lucky the hogs haven't turned over your tripod feeder yet! unless you have it anchored really well. they are famous for doing that to tripod feeders around these parts! keep an eye out on the time the pics are being taken with your game cam. if the hogs are coming as soon as that feeder is timed to drop, i'd have myself in a stand about 30 mins before that and have a good ol' time! maybe you could set the time of the feeder to drop corn earlier in the day and when you get rid of the hogs, set it back to late afternoon for the deer.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 20, 2012)

kill some hogs they will leave for about 2 weeks and then come back shoot some more and they will move on.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 20, 2012)

let me elaborate you need to know which way the hogs are comin in they can smell better than anything in existence make sure the wind is in your face and the hogs are not to your back the wind will beat you everytime wear rubber boots to your stand spray down religiously and keep your distance if you have a swirling wind go in really early and find a swell and lay in the prone position. Ive killed one like that before layed in the grass for an 1.5 hr till he came out he couldnt smell me layin flat. i had previously tried to kill him bout 5 times in a stand and he busted me every time and would come in there all killable in the right wind.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ted by the pic that is defintely a hog problem looks like their comin in from the right or facing the feeder in your pic which means if the wind is blowing toward that way you cant come in in that direction. you have a couple of options looks like some good trees in there get about 75 yards and real high or wait till time they are in there and stalk up on the feeder you should be able to get a couple that way some times you go in too early they can smell you when its hot unless the wind is completely in your favor.


----------



## ted 88 (Jul 20, 2012)

i appreciate the input guys that gives me a few ideas. im mainly wanting to feed the deer protein, not corn. we've got some good deer and the hogs really havent ran them off yet. long story short, i was in this club for 2 years. killed TONS of hogs by gun, and by dogs. the property went into foreclosure about this time last year and the land wasnt hunted at all last deer season. someone just bought the land and now we get to hunt again. so i know theres some good ones walking around. hopefully this guy is still there! notice the date/time. luckily the hogs didnt scare him.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jul 21, 2012)

Unless you are willing to put in a LOT of time & effort killing them...the easiest thing to do would be to get rid of the corn,move the feeder, and use a different style feeder (unaccessible to pigs)w/only protein pellets in it. BTW,that's some good looking swamp land there Sleepr71


----------



## Drexal (Jul 21, 2012)

By hand...


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 21, 2012)

Don't feed the hogs. After a couple masacres, they will bug out. Don't feed the hogs. Don't feed the hogs. Kill the hogs, or your deer hunting will suffer.


----------



## ted 88 (Jul 22, 2012)

I would love to let some people bring there dogs down to catch some but it's against the rules


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jul 22, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Sale a woodys hog hunt for 10 people at $50 a head for Saturday and get rid of hogs and get $$ for your feed


That's a good idea


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 22, 2012)

Only way to truly handle it is to fence your feeders like every feeder in Texas. Impossible to control them by shooting them ( in general) otherwise they wouldn't be the nuisance that they currently are


But you may as well fence the feeders AND shoot em


----------



## j_seph (Jul 23, 2012)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> That's a good idea


wOODY USED TO DO THAT AT HIS CLUB


----------



## Milkman (Jul 23, 2012)

Jim Thompson said:


> Only way to truly handle it is to fence your feeders like every feeder in Texas. Impossible to control them by shooting them ( in general) otherwise they wouldn't be the nuisance that they currently are
> 
> 
> But you may as well fence the feeders AND shoot em



They used to fence plots at Beaverdam WMA back when they had plots.  Short heavy duty fence kept hogs out and let deer and turkey in.


----------



## ted 88 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks, thinking - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - trying the fence


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 27, 2012)

If you WANTED them there, they would be gone about as quick as you started shooting them....................Start shooting them and they will be gone pretty quick......they'll be back, but then just shoot them again. 


I HIGHLY recommend eating a few of them..........you may find a new love!


----------



## HighCotton (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree with the other posts.  If you really start lighting them up (killing them), they will move off.  You need to get on it now before deer season starts.

They will move off when you start thinning them out.  They may come back later, but them you light 'em up again.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jul 27, 2012)

In my experiences,they WILL NOT leave..as long as you keep food around! They will merely "smarten up" & start coming in downwind or at night time. Get rid of the CORN..or at least make it un-accessible to them.Sleepr71


----------



## DAR (Aug 1, 2012)

This


----------



## Jayare1870 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Hanging PVC feeder*

http://www.squidoo.com/pvc-deer-feeders
I use a hanging PVC feeder at my club in south alabama. It doesn't it leaves more of the food for deer, not the pigs.


----------



## papachaz (Aug 2, 2012)

Highintheshoulder said:


> Bulk ammo !!!


----------



## Davexx1 (Aug 2, 2012)

A stout fence around each feeder is probably the best idea and deterrant.  That will keep cows and hogs away unless they root under the fence.

You can also set your feeder timer to go off several times each morning/evening to get the hogs used to coming out during daylight hours.  That would make them more susceptible to the gun but in all probability you will only get one or maybe two hogs before they all vanish after the first shot.

Sponsoring a hog dog hunt or just inviting a hog dog hunter in to help with the problem is a good measure.  The results are usually immediate and multiple hogs can be caught and removed.  Experienced silent hunting hog dogs don't usually mess with the deer and the deer just move out of the way when the dogs pass thru.  The deer live with coyotes 24/7 so they are used to having k9's in the area.

Get to know some of your local hog dog hunters and let them help when you need it.  They will appreciate the opportunity to hunt/remove the hogs and be glad to help.

Dave


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Aug 2, 2012)

*Hog Proof Feeder*

I gave up using spin feeders years ago after the hogs turned them over and destroyed them. I now use a trough feeder that is 35 inches off the ground. It is supported by 4"x4" 's that are sunk 15 " in the ground.
It has a roof to keep the rain out. The hogs don't bother it and the deer have no trouble eating 140 pounds of corn per week during hunting season.
If you're going to stick with spin feeders you need to pour a concrete pad under them to keep hogs from rooting the legs out from under them.


----------



## whchunter (Aug 3, 2012)

*Swing Feeders*

I would use a swing feeder. Mount a trough feeder which should be hung too high for hogs to feed out of. The trough feeder should swing out from under a hog if they try to rear up with their feet and climb into or hang off the side. 
I came up with this idea years ago to overcome the problem. 
I have been thinking of designing a similar swing feeder with a timed dispenser feature which would cut down on amount the deer could eat at one setting.

You can use a old swing set or build a support from 4x4 lumber. Support the trough from cable.


----------



## tim scott (Aug 3, 2012)

who could care less about deer when you could have all the bacon, ham, pork butt roast, salt pork for seasoning, pulled pork sandwiches and sausage......mmmmmm... my favorite is mexican chorizo. make it yourself and it's not all fat..... so spicey and tasty.
tim


----------



## hogboss (Dec 29, 2012)

*feed that hogs or bears won't eat*

There is a company called Buck Guard that makes a deer feed that hogs are bears will not eat. Check out buckguard.com or buck guard on youtube


----------



## Plazadweller (Dec 29, 2012)

Put hog panel around the feeders.  It costs a lot but is well worth it


----------



## Fireump (Dec 29, 2012)

I covered a wood pallet with fence pickets, put legs on it, screwed a plastic 55 gal drum to it, cut two ( mouse holes) for the corn to feed from...... a deer only table,,,well a few squirrels, but the hogs can't reach it.


----------



## billy336 (Dec 30, 2012)

Get some 4' hog panels, rent an irrigation trencher and trench down a foot or so. Set panels in the trench, I use t posts that are hammered in the trench. Wire it up tight, fill in trench, run a taught strand if barb wire 3 inches off the ground. This is a mandatory job down here. There is no stopping them, you can only slow down there population. On the two properties I hunt, I personally have kill over 200 in the past 13 months. Still see them every sit.


----------



## BMCS (Dec 30, 2012)

*I agree*



Deer Farmer said:


> A deer won't have a chance of getting any of that corn! My experience with hogs like that is the deer will leave the area!



x's 2


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 31, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> Don't feed the hogs. After a couple masacres, they will bug out. Don't feed the hogs. Don't feed the hogs. Kill the hogs, or your deer hunting will suffer.


 this. we have a hog problem. when we see them we unload on em take out as many as possible. after a couple of gun battles (atleast our hogs) will not return to the spot for months. theyre good learners


----------



## 813diablo (Dec 31, 2012)

What club is this?  I would like to join and help with the hog problem


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yikes Ted 88. By the looks of the pic those pigs look like a few generations from a domestic. Seems a local farmer gave up. lots of BBQ there  May wanna start trapping ASAP. Or at least start plinking them off. It will only get worse. Good luck on fence.


----------



## kmartin112888 (Dec 31, 2012)

Best thing for getting rid of the piggys is to kill them off.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, we built a 30" hog fence around one of our feeders.  Kept the hogs out and we still got deer.  Only thing is, we only got does and button bucks.  The big bucks seem to be afraid to jump the fence where we are.  Got pictures of a couple standing outside the fence looking in at others eating.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Dec 31, 2012)

You could let me come down in January or February id make a dent in them


----------



## fishbum2000 (Dec 31, 2012)

813diablo said:


> What club is this?  I would like to join and help with the hog problem



^^^^^^ this


----------

